
Show HN: OTP CheatSheet (Erlang) - Telichkin
https://github.com/Telichkin/otp_cheatsheet
======
Telichkin
I'm learning Erlang right now and find that every OTP behavior has main parts
in its API: client, server, possible inputs and possible outputs. But a one-
dimensional structure of standard documentation (from top to bottom) can't
present all these parts in one place which leads to loss of a context and
longer learn-curve. That's why I create this cheat sheet to present OTP
behaviors in one place using opportunities of a two-dimensional structure.

